# What would you charge for an interior barn door and installation



## Patrickgeddes14 (Nov 27, 2018)

I have the hardware and the door already, because I live on a horse farm, so I don't have any cost for material. The installation part can't take more than a couple hours. So Im going to make money regardless because I have an already aged and distressed door to use, but I want to max out the price without scamming them. What would you pay or charge for somwtjing like this


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Patrick - when I first started making things for profit, I had no idea
of what to charge. so I would look at magazines for similar projects
and charge about 25% less due to my inexperience and quality of workmanship.
as my talents improved - so did my pricing.
check around in your area for what a HandyMan would charge to hang a door.
that will give you a ballpark price to start with for your labor.
if you look on Etsy for barn doors, you may be shocked at what some of them sell for.
try to find one similar to the one you have and go from there. (also check your CraisList).
and just because you got your materials for free should never be a factor in your price.
good luck.

.

.


----------

